# A good site for us . . .



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

(Also posted in General Chitchat)

We've just had a brilliant weekend, courtesy of BillD and the MAKER HEIGHTS CENTRE Trust (see here http://www.makerheightscentre.ik.com/ )

I urge you all to visit this wonderful place, situated on a hilltop overlooking the mouth of the River Tamar, with views along the coast in both directions (see my photos here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php ). The place is wild enough for the kids to let off steam, while you relax in utter peace and tranquillity (yes! It really is that big!), to walk woodlands and coast paths, and yet just a short foot-ferry hop (only a mile away) takes you into the shopping heart of Plymouth. This place has got it all!

And to top it off, when you stay, you are automatically supporting a registered charity that is desperately trying to stop developers getting hold of, and destroying, this unique piece of land, yet at the same time accommodate a relatively small number of select visitors the entire year round (that's us, Folks!)

There's water, toilet and somewhere to empty, but bugger-all else, except total freedom and wonderful views, in acres of land. This is good, safe, (almost wild) camping.

I can heartily recommend it for rallies, as the place is HUGE. Perhaps this could become "our own" MotorhomeFacts.com venue for rallies in the SouthWest?

Just go there - you won't regret it. This unique place deserves our support.

BillD is the man with further information. Send him a Personal Message. (A public "Thank you" for a super weekend, Bill!  You've not seen the last of us!)

Barry (and Sue, this time!)


----------

